# Tolstoy



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Was there a pic? I can't see it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*No*

I didn't post a picture on this forum thus far.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Judi said:


> I didn't post a picture on this forum thus far.


Have you read the links to the How To's I posted for you?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

We wanna see pics!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Rick,*

Not yet. Thanks. I have been so busy.
You just reminded me that I haven't taken human baby pictures and put them in an album yet that I got for my birthday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*You want to see pictures.*

I got the message but I need more time in my life.
Now, I am going to feed my dogs. That is a priority.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on adopting Tolstoy!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulatons on adopting Tolstoy. Since you havent posted pictures of him, what does he look like? Give a good description so we can imagine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Judi! Please tell us more about him. I could watch kittens for hours.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Judi said:


> Not yet. Thanks. I have been so busy.
> You just reminded me that I haven't taken human baby pictures and put them in an album yet that I got for my birthday.


No kidding...I'm getting in trouble for not uploading more pictures of my granddaughter to her website.....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He is a Russian Blue
with white paws and
a white belly with
green eyes.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Good news.*

I went to Goldstock with my two Golden Retrievers and left Tolstoy in the house. He was in two connecting large dog crates with kitty litter, a big toy, little toys, a scratching post, water, ice and food. All the food was gone and he used his kitty litter. My son came to check on him. He did very well for the first time.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kitten*

went to a Vet today and got his second Feline Leukemia Shot.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats of your adoption....
I want to ask something, what is this ??!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thank you.*

He tried to eat my cat's food instead of his.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He has a Urinary Infection.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He's back from the Vet.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the adoption!!! He sounds gorgeous!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Gourgious*

but not entirely healthy.


----------

